# white spot on bottom lip of threadfin rainbow



## djwagz (Aug 1, 2012)

Hello out there,

I have been treating a white spot on bottom lip of my four male threadfin rainbows for about a month. I've been treating as if columnaris with salt and kanamycin as instructions.

I treated in quarantine tank for a few weeks and it seemed to almost diminish on all of them. Put back in big tank and it seemed to come back.

been treating for another few weeks along with Potassium permanganate baths two have almost no spot, one very little, and the one pictured has it about the same as he always had.

I see some pictures of threadfins online and some seem to have this spot. I am starting to wonder if it is not columnaris but a natural part of the fish. Also it could be something else. 

I had an outbreak of columnaris which took a couple of my celebes rainbows. One had it on his back, and one around mouth. It actually caused tissue loss and lesions around his mouth. So I treated these guys the same. Salt would help other problems, along with the kanamycin for some others. 

Any thought and here are some lousy pics:
Thanks


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

It looks to me like a common injury - something you often to see on male fish that scrap. it also seems common on rainbows as a group.
I've always seen it as scar tissue, although it can go away with time.


----------



## foster (Sep 2, 2012)

The spot on your bows is very common with rainbows. Several days in a row of small water changes usually takes care of the issue. Rainbows require more frequent, and larger water changes. I do 2 50% WC's on all my bow tanks. With 13 different species thats a lot of WC's:fish-in-bowl:


----------

